# All-in-one Printer Recommendations?



## seabird_6 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi - Our HP d135 died and I've been to all local stores (BestBuy, Office, Staples, etc) and now am only more confused. I need an all-in-one print/fax/copy/scan. We do very little color work, and low monthly paper output, altho sometimes do print 50-pg docs. Most printing is for document review, so exceptional quality not needed. Definitely need fax, flat bed scanning and ADF. We're using Win XP. Want to stay under $250. Thanks!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

This looks nice: 
HP Officejet 6210 Printer, Copier, Scanner, Fax $194.99
http://www.xpcgear.com/officejet6210.html


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Although, if you don't want HP again, you might try this one:

CANON - PIXMA MP530 $157.42
http://www.techonweb.com/products/productdetail.aspx?id=C86853&src=NT

It's got better reviews.


----------



## seabird_6 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks! Both are on my list. The Canon may be winning. I also saw the Samsung scx4521 mono laser 4-in-1 and reviews have been pretty good. Epson stylus cx5800 looked really good until I read they clog often. I think the fun of buying printers/PCs is just under going to the dentist. I'll keep surfing and look forward to any other input.


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

I don't know if this will help, but I use two printers (i Have the space).

A Brother laser printer, under $100 for "speed" and lower cost of toner v. ink.
A Lexmark all-in-one for occassional color printing, scanning, etc.

It works pretty well for me. Total cost was probably under $250.

TL


----------



## jbeske (Nov 9, 2006)

That or a cheap brother laser. Either one has cheap consumables. You can buy compatible ink for the brother at a fraction of the cost or you can get toner refill kits for the brother series laser printers that are great, you can refill the brother toner cartridges sometimes over 10 times. Let me know if you have any questions about either.


----------



## seabird_6 (Nov 29, 2006)

I checked the Brothers at Staples. The 440CN and 665CW. Both seemed pretty good. The sales guy of course wanted to steer me to $$$ lasers, so he was no help. I like the Canon 530 for Canon's rep, and Brother for their cost, so I'll just wait to see this week's sale and get it over with. Thanks for your input. And any last comments will still be appreciated. BTW- I just stumbled across this site when I was researching printers. It's a great resource, so thanks to everyone!


----------

